# Mouting ISO - duplicate files?



## jwdevel (Apr 20, 2014)

This isn't causing any direct problems, but seemed strange to me.

I have a backup .iso file, which contains a single file: backup_1.tar.bz2.

I mount this .iso to inspect its contents:


```
# mdconfig -f backup_1.iso
md0
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 mymount/
```

This works fine, but when I list the contents of the directory:


```
# ls -l mymount/
total 8388604
-rw-r--r--  3 jrw  jrw     4G Apr 19 14:25 backup_1.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--  3 jrw  jrw     4G Apr 19 14:25 backup_1.tar.bz2
```

As you can see, the same file is listed twice.

Why is this?

The concept of having two files with identical names is a bit ... odd to begin with.
I can read the contents of these/this file, and it seems fine otherwise.

But why the strange duplication?

Thanks
-John

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

Likely this is due to the options that were used to create the ISO file.  mkisofs(8) has lots of options to meet the different standards and for cross-system compatibility.


----------

